# Taking Pets to Dubai



## Osh

Has anyone taken their pets to Dubai? I have 2 cats and one dog. The cats are quite young but our dog is a bit old. Might leave him with family but contemplating taking our cats. Any advise either for or against??


----------



## cairogal

We're planning to take our cat over in August, as well. Where are you coming from, Osh? Oz? Pet movers tend to charge an arm and a leg. In my research I've found that animals may not come into the UAE as extra luggage nor can they travel in the cabin. They must come as cargo. The link below will tell you more about the required documents. Most employers will help you on their end w/ some paperwork (deducting their cost from your paycheck later). You would want to arrange w/ a kennel there for someone to collect your pet for you. Imagine that many flights arrive in in the wee hours of the morning and then having to go to Cargo Village in Dubai to collect your pet. Best to pay for that service. I do know that KLM flying into Dubai from the west does a wonderful job of caring for the animals in Skiphol. You can even call a number and find out if your animal has eaten, walked, etc. while in transit. It would be interesting to hear of some other pet-friendly airlines.

Check this out:

Expat Housing Dubai, Dubai Expats House, Expat Real Estate - Allo Expat Dubai

Of all the things that go into moving back abroad, taking the cat is causing me the most stress. It is really hot and humid in Dubai for many months. Will you have a villa? If not, it may not be the best place for an older pooch.


----------



## Osh

thanks for the info cairogal...yes we are coming from Oz...I will look into it a bit more before deciding tho...thanks again


----------



## Whittell

*Moving with pets*

Hi,

I am relocating from the UK with my two dogs in 3 weeks and although using export companies can prove to be expensive this is the route I have been recommended to use, by other members and my vet! The contact I used in UAE was Karina and Dubai Kennels and Cattery www.dkc.uae who have been excellent and didn't mind my hundreds of questions!! Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Osh

thank you Whittell...I have heard good reports on that Kennels from someone else too...good luck with your move!


----------



## cairogal

I live in Seattle and wanted to see how much the pet movers would charge for my cat. All fees included it was over $3000 USD (that's more than my plane ticket, taxi fare from to/from the airport, a few nights in a hotel, etc). If you contact Dubai Kennels they can work on getting the paperwork sorted on that end, as well as the animal's collection from the airport upon arrival. I believe they'll also tell you what you need to do to prepare the animal for entrance into the UAE. That would leave finding a flight for the animals up to you. I have heard of some airlines only dealing w/ pet movers. It does seem worth it to look into how much it would cost to do this w/o their help. If a 15 lb cat will cost $3000 USD you can only guess what a 90 lb dog will run ya.


----------



## Melissa H L

We are looking into the possibility of moving from Houston to Dubai. My biggest concern is the 5 dogs and one cat we want to take with us. In my brief reading of the thread, the costs sound prohibitive. I am looking for any sort of help I can muster.

Thank you
Melissa


----------



## Elphaba

Five dogs? I do hope you'll be able to afford a villa with a large garden as there are few places you can exercise them. Sadly, Dubai is not really a dog friendly city. There are also now restrictions on certain breeds which are not allowed in public without muzzles. See this link.

Gulfnews: Dog walking ban is bone of contention for owners


----------

